# Google- Media Advisory/Axcan Pharma Inc.: The Power of a Dream - MSNBC



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Media Advisory/Axcan Pharma Inc.: The Power of a DreamMSNBCThe Company develops and markets a broad line of prescription products to treat a range of gastrointestinal diseases and disorders such as inflammatory *bowel* disease, *irritable bowel syndrome*, cholestatic liver diseases and complications related to *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

